# 2 Tage - 3 Länder Die Sesvennarunde



## Mr. Hide (24. September 2006)

Nauders, den 22.09.06

07:00 Die Sonne blendet. Es ist kalt, 9° und eine Stimme sagt mir:"Steh auf du Sack!" Es ist die Blaue Elise und sie will hinaus in die Berge, dorthin, wo die Trails sind, der Himmel blau ist. Doch ich warte auf ein Zeichen...

07:15 Ich schrecke auf, ich habe geträumt  - Das Zeichen?







09:00 Nichts hält mich mehr zurück, ich muss das Land verlassen, nach Süden...nach Süden... Der Grenzer fragt nicht Lange nach den Papieren, er sieht es an meinem Blick - Ich bin auf einer Mission!






09:30 Ich folge dem "S". S wie Südtirol, S wie Sesvenna, und S wie Specialized.






09:37 Die Geheimdienste arbeiten gut. Man hat mein Kommen entdeckt. Meine Tarnung droht aufzufliegen. Panzersperren werden errichtet. Atemlos überwinde ich sie unter den wachsamen Augen der Südtiroler Luftaufklärung.






10:15 Ich habe die rettende Idee. Schnell tausche ich das Beinhart-Trikot gegen das der feindlichen Taunusgazellen und erreiche so den Reschensee. Puh, das war knapp.






11:05 Ich erreiche die mir von meiner Kontaktperson genannte Adresse. Doch ich komme zu spät.... Der Feind war schneller und hat das ganze Dorf ausgelöscht - Kollaborateure.






11:45 Ich beschliesse, mich Richtung Schweiz durchzuschlagen, meine Hoffnung gilt der Sesvennahütte, wo Freunde der "Organisation Beinhart" zu Hause sein sollen. Doch der Weg ist Weit und gefährlich. Auf einer Höhe von fast 2.400 Metern ist die Luft dünn und die Sonne brennt. Dazu kommt der stehts bedrohliche Ortler im Hintergrund. Die Wege nur handtuchbreit. Ich bin zermürbt.






15:08 Nachdem man mir auf der Plantapatschhütte heimlich etwas Kaiserschmarren zugesteckt hat, kann ich erschöpft aber voller Hoffung meinen Weg forstsetzen. Wie aus dem nichts erscheint die Sesvennahütte am Horizont - Meine Rettung?






Sesvennahütte, 23.09.2006

06:00 Ich habe Kopfschmerzen, mein Blick ist getrübt... Was ist in den letzten Stunden passiert? Ich entscheide mich für die Flucht in die neutrale Schweiz - Doch das bedeutet den Weg durch die Uinaschlucht, mein Leben hängt an einem seidenen Faden. Ich stehle mich aus der Hütte und folge den Schildern.






07:00 Es ist kalt, ich erreiche die Schlucht. Ein Schild macht mir unmissverständlich klar, was mich erwartet. Glocke obligatorisch steht da - doch ich bin vorbereitet.






07:30 Der Schlund verschlingt mich. Wo wird er mich ausspeien?






07:45 So nah und doch so unerreichbar fern erscheint die rettende Schweiz. Ist dieser Weg mein letzter...?






08:00 Ich höre Flugzeuge über der Schlucht. Freund oder Feind? Ich verberge ich in einem Tunnel.






08:15 In Sicherheit. Ich kann es kaum glauben. Die Schweiz. Ich blicke in die Ferne. Wie geht es weiter?






09:00 Auf Schmugglerpfaden fahre ich talwärts, dort soll meine Kontaktperson bereits auf mich warten. 






24.09.2006

09:00 Mein Wecker klingelt. Habe wieder so einen merkwürdigen Traum gehabt, sollte nicht so viele Agentenfilme schauen. ;-)


----------



## carboni (25. September 2006)

Sieht super aus.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (25. September 2006)

*lol*

Welche Drogen hast du denn konsumiert unterwegs? 

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (26. September 2006)

war ja fast so schön, wie kreuznach


----------



## fUEL (26. September 2006)

Da kriegt man unerträgliches Fernweh    

 Respekt! Toll aufbereitet und eine Werbung für unseren Sport  und die tollen Grenzerfahrungen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Werner (27. September 2006)

Schöne Geschichte  ....

aber die Hauptfrage ist ungeklärt:

Hat die Frisur gehalten ?   

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Floyd_1969 (27. September 2006)

Und wann kommt der nächste Teil der Geschichte  


Gruß

Clemens


----------



## BELLI (28. September 2006)

Ich glaubs nicht - da bist du mir am Samstag wohl entgegen gekommen? Hab da gerade gefrühstückt.


----------



## Mr. Hide (28. September 2006)

Tatsache, an den Kinderwagen kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Wir waren so um 10:00 Uhr an der Uina Dadaint.


----------



## BELLI (28. September 2006)

Da war ich noch im unteren Teil das Tals, dort sind wir uns glaube ich begegnet - ein Wandererpaar mit Hund war kurz vor mir.


----------

